# cured after 5 years



## Thereishope199025 (Jul 29, 2015)

I wanted to share what has helped me with this long healing process. Five years ago after dealing with post pardom depression. I was prescribed Celexa. I had taken Zoloft before an SSRI and was familiar with those class of drugs. I had taken it in highschool for anxiety. However it was not working anymore. I had been off of Zoloft for 6 months before starting Celexa. I had never sealed with depersonalization or derealization before had never even had feelings close to that. About two days after taking Celexa I started to get dp/Dr. The Dr told me to keep taking it. I had extreme anxiety and couldn't leave the house which is not like me at all I'm very social. I ended up with serotonin syndrome. And quit the meds cold turkey. The symptoms started to ease slowly but the dp/Dr was still there. My hypothesis is is that dp is caused by high levels of serotonin and this is why. Sorry to be tmi but each menstral cycle I had I felt better every time. I believe when you have that each month your serotonin levels decrease. I know it sounds crazy but I kept feeling better every month. The dp was gone in about 6 months but I still sealed with dr for 5 years and a heavy brain fog. No matter what I did it wouldn't go away. Recently I gave birth again. I believe my serotonin levels went way down again because my dr is almost completely gone. I have given 5 years of my life to this disease and it has been horrible. I would constantly think about how I felt weird and would get anxiety over the feeling. Each day the passes I feel better and better. I also am as of today trying a b complex and vitamin d. I heard b complex works great for dp and Dr. I'm sorry if my post was to tmi but it might be able to help some. Other things that helped were staying busy to get my mind off it.


----------

